# Looking for a zippered Kindle cover



## eedwards (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello, everyone. Just found these boards today...

I'm looking for a Kindle cover that will hold it at 4 corners like the M-edge leather ones but is designed with a full zipper close, like a Bible cover. I'm not a big fan of tab closures and would like something that provides full enclosure.

Any ideas?


----------



## eedwards (Jan 7, 2009)

_Not sure what happened to my original post..._

Hello, everyone. Just found these boards today...

I'm looking for a Kindle cover that will hold it at 4 corners like the M-edge leather ones but is designed with a full zipper close, like a Bible cover. I'm not a big fan of tab closures and would like something that provides full enclosure.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

Look on Amazon.com at the Leisure Cover from M-Edge.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I forgot to include that it has a clear front with a hole for the scroll wheel. It's not very safe to transport your Kindle. There is no cover that would fold over and pad the screen.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

I thought I saw on this board somewhere.. where someone had made their own case with one of the "Daytimer" planners that you can get at the office stores.. that zip close. Maybe that would work for you.. would be leather in some cases.. very sturdy.. but no inside "holders" but they do of course zip up.. would proably also have room for a Mighty Bright light if you use one (like I do)


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I have considered buying a good cover and keeping my Kindle in it then also buying a bible cover with a zipper to use putting the Kindle and case in it for the extra protection all around it.


I don't know if there is an actual cover made for the Kindle that zips and has good padding all around it.

Lynn M


----------



## eedwards (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions - the Kindle and original cover "should" fit into a Small (8"x5.5") size Bible cover, so that's always an option. I'll have to look at the Dayplanners and see if there's one without a 3-ring binding.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

eedwards said:


> Thanks for the suggestions - the Kindle and original cover "should" fit into a Small (8"x5.5") size Bible cover, so that's always an option. I'll have to look at the Dayplanners and see if there's one without a 3-ring binding.


If you have a drill or a dremel tool 3-ring bindings can be pretty easy to remove. You'll need something afterwards to cover up the holes left from the spine. I've taken apart a couple with the intent to convert them to kindle covers. I'm still trying to work out screen protection though.


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Even if you find a dayplanner WITH a 3 ring binding.. I think they come out pretty easy!..  that Barnes and Noble also has "Book covers" that zip up.. you would have to use a cover with K.. cause they have no padding.. but some are cloth.. some leather and different sizes..


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.lightwedge.com/prod_soft_case.html

I have my Kindle in a Medge case, and then put it in this soft LightWedge case for extra protection in my purse. The words are now in black, so it looks like a solid black case. Be sure to buy the original size, the paperback version is too small.


----------

